
Node.js Mongoose - baoskee
Just spent so much time debugging my code and turns out Mongoose is broken so I replaced my mongoose code using the mongoDB native driver. I was surprised b&#x2F;c mongoose is such a popular module. Anyone experiencing the same problems?
======
mjhea0
Yes. The docs are pretty bad as well. I've switched almost entirely to
[https://github.com/Automattic/monk](https://github.com/Automattic/monk).

~~~
baoskee
I am thinking of just writing my own application-specific layer to communicate
with the native mongoDB driver... Sad that Mongoose is not maintained

